# SPL Tiles



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Recently, The Drake graciously gave away some SPL Tiles since he had overbought for his project. I won them in his giveaway and promised to do a review. This past week I'd started my deadening project so I finally got a chance to use them 

Not really sure if it matters, but I drive a brand new 2009 Toyota Tacoma Double Cab. I love this thing and I can't wait to get a good system in it! I am doing everything in order in the proper stages this time and I want it all to be perfect. 

I decided to deaden first which of course required me to strip out everything from the interior. After I did that I started applying some deadener. 


First thing I noticed about the SPL Tiles is that they had a VERY thick foil. I've used damplifier in the past and it was nowhere NEAR this thick. Now, I view this as both a good and a bad thing. Depending on your situation and application this could be very nice or a major pain in the butt; allow me to explain. For broad flat surfaces these were fantastic. They went on easy and with no contours it was just a peel and stick job. I'd imagine that the thicker foil helps a bit as the constraining layer. However, for areas that are convoluted or have valleys in them these are very very tough to use. The foil is quite ridged and does not take to changing shape very easily. 

The second thing I noticed about them is that the initial tack of the adhesive is like iron. Again, could be viewed as a good or a bad thing. If you're quite meticulous and careful about landing these exactly where you want them then it's a VERY good thing. I don't suspect that the adhesive would ever let go. But, if you just nudge the surface you're deadening and need to reposition the strip it's bad news bears. 

Overall it was a good product though and I think it does the job well. I'm happy to have gotten the chance to try it.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Glad you like the material!

ANT


----------

